# Employment visa time



## Waheedahmadkhan (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi guys I need some information
I got employment offer from a company in uae. I submitted all my documents to the company and company got my approval from labor ministry and they submitted my visa application to immigration department. Its been now one week since they submitted visa application but no response yet. I am really worried.


----------



## clyde (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi do you know why the visas are taking so long cos my wife is waiting from january until now and still no visa


----------

